# new LED TV or keep my Toshiba rear projection



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

noquacks said:


> the pressure to keep up with the Jones'


You won't be able to beat this because it's hard-wired into us
http://www.livescience.com/11119-men-apes-competing-status.html
but hopefully you can find some rational reasons to keep your old set. Women compete differently so they may be able to help you with this. 

http://reviews.cnet.com/green-tech/tv-power-efficiency/
New, computer-designed stuff is probably generally of lower quality. When people designed things they weren't so sure of themselves so they put in large safety factors. Not so with machine intelligence.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

noquacks said:


> Guys,
> 
> My 98 Toshiba Theaterview still works. But the pressure to keep up with the Jones' is eating away at my common sense. I never threw out a TV that still worked. Yes, I know, newer is clerer/sharper, but I still feel I could keep the older.
> 
> ...


First of all, screw the Jonses.

What's the story on your current TV? 1080P? What size? I'm sure you've viewed some currents sets. How does the picture quality compare to what you've got? 

LCD TV's with LED backlighting are the most energy efficient. You'd definitely be taking a step up in that regard. Also, if you were to buy a new one, you'll get the latest version of HDMI (and probably more ports than what you have), 120Hz (or more) refresh rate, 24p support, probably a USB port, VGA port, and other bells and whistles. All this will be in a super slim, ridiculously lightweight package. You'll also have the option to wall-mount. And then there's the whole 3D thing, which I'm not interested in....yet.

If you're happy with the picture quality you have and don't want/need room to expand, then maybe you're fine with what you have. On the other hand, the latest TV's have a lot more to offer than simply superior picture quality.



Yoyizit said:


> New, computer-designed stuff is probably generally of lower quality. When people designed things they weren't so sure of themselves so they put in large safety factors. Not so with machine intelligence.


The hell? :huh:


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

You won't know what you're missing until you get a new TV. Which is really the perfect reason to not get a new TV. 

We went from a 32" tube Sony to a 42" LCD Bravia about 4 years ago. Up until we got the new TV I was fine with the old one. Now I could not more watch a tube TV than I could shoot myself in the head.

If you're trying to rationalize the purchase based on power usage, you're really trying to convince yourself.

Perhaps a better consideration is the space you'll be able to reclaim. That rear projection is probably massive. The new LED screens are like 1/2" thick.

One good reason to hold off: a revolution in TVs is coming where the integration between TVs, tablets, smartphones, and PCs will be relatively seamless. Use your smartphone as a remote. Browse movies on your tablet and then flick one at the TV and it starts playing there. Say "TV on, ESPN" and your TV turns on and turns to that channel. Say "Play War of the Worlds from library" and it will find the movie on your PC and play it. And on and on. It's going to be very cool, and very useable, and it's right around the corner.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Stuff to consider. Im not done yet. I'll get back to yous!!

Thanks!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay 78 said:


> The hell? :huh:


With computer design you can in theory design stuff to fail consistently just after the warranty expires. When people design stuff the working lifetime is more unpredictable and so this sometimes works in favor of the consumer.

Makers want consistency and predictability; it tells them that their production process is "in control" and this is related to service lifetime.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_chart


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

well, its happened- $3000 "good deal" for a new 80" LED monstrosity/overkill TV. Seems a lot for Netflicks movie tickets. Only thing now is, what do I do with a perfectly functionint rear projection? I know its old- is it worth anything, even on craigslist? Someone has got to take it away, as I am in no mood now. Could I ask $25 to haul it away? Too much $?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I donated my old Sharp 61" RPTV to some young relatives that are enjoying it a lot more than the 2" tube TV they were using...


If you have no relatives, donate yours to Habitat for Humanity. They'll even come pick it up....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

noquacks said:


> well, its happened- $3000 "good deal" for a new 80" LED monstrosity/overkill TV. Seems a lot for Netflicks movie tickets. Only thing now is, what do I do with a perfectly functionint rear projection? I know its old- is it worth anything, even on craigslist? Someone has got to take it away, as I am in no mood now. Could I ask $25 to haul it away? Too much $?


lets see a pic !

is the old tv SD ? if so just give it away.

i have a 119" screen and a nice projector for my movies.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> lets see a pic !
> 
> is the old tv SD ? if so just give it away.
> 
> i have a 119" screen and a nice projector for my movies.


Huh? SD? whats that? LOL

I will try to post a picture when its erected/constructed/inaugurated. Be patient, fellow members......hehe


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

noquacks said:


> Huh? SD? whats that? LOL
> 
> I will try to post a picture when its erected/constructed/inaugurated. Be patient, fellow members......hehe



SD = Standard Definition. Go here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard-definition_television


----------

